# Grilled / Smoked Camerones



## fourthwind (Aug 15, 2009)

The local King stupids had a great sale on feshwater shrimp this week. 3.99 pound instead of 17.99 pound. I have never tried the large freshwater varieties, but I am impressed with how these taste. First of all these are the 6 to 8 count size. Look like small lobster tails! HUGE! I marinated in olive oil, taco sauce, fresh lime juice, garlic, and kosher salt for an hour.  The bag is a gallon size ziplock to give you some perspective on the size of these bad boys!







I used the weber kettle with coal and large chunks of mesquite wood. I put the shrimp on the non heat side and covered for 5 minutes to let smoke, then finished over the hot coals while basting with clarified butter. Served with fettuchini alfredo, and a dipping bowl of the clarified butter. Tasty eats. Sorry no dinner plate pics. The Camerones dissapeared too quickly!


----------



## ronp (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice, they look great, Huge shrimp.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yummo.


----------



## alx (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice Job.I still love my kettles.From what my screwed up computer showed that looked awesome with the coals under shrimp...


----------



## deltadude (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow those look good and your methods sound like they tasted good too.

I don't think I have ever had fresh water shrimp.  I just bought 15 count last week at Costco for $9.69 or something close to that.  I have seen Giant Tiger or Gulf Shrimp for a high price but never $18 a pound, ouch.

Another method to add some kicked up flavor marinade the shrimp in:  
Lemon, cilantro, garlic, olive oil, fresh black pepper, salt for 30 minutes.  Make enough marinade to baste during the cooking process.  


anyhow,  good job


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Killer looking shrimp, they should be called King Camarone. Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## bassman (Aug 15, 2009)

Those look great!  I'll have to see if they have them on this side of the mountain at City Market (owned by King Supers).


----------



## eman (Aug 15, 2009)

We don't see much fresh water shrimp down here as we have salt water shrimp every where. Last time i looked the 2-10 count were $4.99 lb.
16-20 ct $2.50 lb
 I need to get a fridge truck and buy a couple 1000 lbs and bring them up north and make some $$$$.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 15, 2009)

We have a fish market (Mad Jacks) here near us that gets around $9.99 a pound for around 8 of the large shrimps.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice looking shrimp.  The large fresh water prawns are usually farmed from Indonesia or Vietnam.  I like them better than the farmed white shrimp from the same regions.  They have better texture.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 15, 2009)

Those look like some mighty fine shrimp. I love them grilled we do it all the time. The marinade sounds good too. We can get some fresh water shrimp most of the time you have to go caught them but whats a good night grab some fish meal and some mud/clay and a cast net. Next thing you know you have 20-30 lbs in a couple of hours. Those are the biggest shrimp I have ever caught. I have seen them go as large as 13-14 inches long and tastey. You can just settle for salt water shrimp for 2.00- 5.00 lb and they usually were swimming that mourning. It's nice to live by the sea.


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 15, 2009)

I forget the place they came from.  Started with a B, but they were farm raised.  Who knows what the real regular retail price is.  Just going by what the price said before mark down on the butcher package label.  What I do know is I will be looking for sales on these again in the future.  The flavor was awesome.   I would have normally used cilantro out of my garden in the marinade as well, but I used the last of my current growth in a big batch of Pico De Gallo for a friends party.  Next growth is hopefully coming up in time for when my steak Tomato's are ripe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm thinking of beef steak tomato's stuffed with Fresh smoked aneheim's and shrimp would be pretty tasty.


----------



## rivet (Aug 15, 2009)

Good grief man, those were huge! Real tasty looking too, congratulations on the score and cooking.

Did you buy a couple pounds for the freezer at that nice price?


----------



## nate_46 (Aug 15, 2009)

City Market had them on sale today $3.99 # 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Limit 4 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. There is only 20 shrimp in all 4 pounds!!


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 17, 2009)

I went back to buy some more after having such a good experiance with them, and they were sold out.


----------

